# Framesets im IFRAME mit Opera



## zeromancer (22. November 2003)

Hallo, Ihr Coder 

Opera und seine Macken... jaja. Nichts ist schöner, als eine Website Cross-Browser-Konform zu gestalten, und genau da liegt der Haken:

Ich öffne in einem IFRAME ein Frameset, bestehend aus 2 Frames: nav und content. Bis hier hin nichts besonderes, nur in einem IFRAME angezeigt weigert sich Opera (7.21), die Seite, die man im nav-Frame klickt, im Frame content anzuzeigen, stattdessen öffnet sich ein neues Fenster, als wenn als target=_blank angegeben wäre.

Nun die Frage: gibt es einen Trick dieses Manko zu beheben oder ist man bei Opera eben mit IFRAMES noch nicht so weit? Oder aber stehe ich hier voll auf dem Schlauch, wenn ich meine, den Zielframe auf diese Weise referenzieren zu wollen?

Danke für Eure Vorschläge! 

p.s.: Ach so, wenn Ihr Glück habt, dann läuft der Webserver unter http://www.3d-inferno.de - und dann aufs Bild klicken


----------



## Karl Förster (28. November 2003)

Also mit IFRAMES würde ich ganz vorsichtig sein. An dieser Stelle gibts es noch zu viele Differenzen zwischen den Browsern. Mozilla, Netscape und Opera haben noch derbe Probleme damit.

Soweit ich mir deine Seite angesehen habe müsste das Design auch gut mit normalen Frames möglich sein wenn du es schon so machen willst. Ich bin eher der, der die Seite lieber komplett neu laden lässt, also komplett auf Frames verzichtet.

Ein Tipp noch:
Versuch mal die Grafiken etwas zu verkleinern. Ich hab hier DSL und die Grafiken brauchen wirklich ewig zu laden. Entweder sind sie wirklich zu groß oder der Webspace ist einfach nur langsam. Für das Bild auf der Startseite habe ich etwa 45 Sekunden gebraucht.


----------



## zeromancer (28. November 2003)

Hmmm also keine direkte Lösung... werde ich wohl wirklich zu den Frames zurückkehren.
Zum Tempo: dies ist nur ein Testseite - Uploadtempo 128k, was einem DSL entspricht ;-) Der Rechner steht unter meinem Tisch und ist eigentlich auch nur für private Zwecke gedacht, wird demnächst also dann komplett dicht gemacht.

Aber danke für Dein Reply, das einzige seit über einer Woche


----------

